# laptop from stage



## drexhibbard (Jun 23, 2011)

We currently have full projection on two screens on our church platform, run from a computer in the sound booth. We would like to also be able to run programs directly from the platform via a laptop that could be tied into the present system. What might be the best way to do this and what sort of laptop would be best?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have a network between the stage and the booth? If so then I'd suggest running some form of remote desktop on the laptop that can connect to the system in the booth, rather than trying to tackle the problem of getting a video signal to the projectors. Since you don't mention the operating system of either the laptop or the computer in the sound booth I suggest RealVNC or some other derivative. If your operating system comes with some form of remote desktop support and it is compatible with the sound booth computer, then use that.


----------



## cpf (Jun 23, 2011)

And if you want to display video, or any graphical content that changes during the presentation, or audio synced with any of the above, you'll need to investigate other solutions (long RGB runs or baluns), since VNC just doesn't cut it in those areas. Static textual content is A-OK.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 23, 2011)

I was actually thinking the other way around. Put all the presentations on the sound booth computer and run them remotely from the laptop.


----------



## bwiebe (Jun 23, 2011)

drexhibbard said:


> We currently have full projection on two screens on our church platform, run from a computer in the sound booth. We would like to also be able to run programs directly from the platform via a laptop that could be tied into the present system. What might be the best way to do this and what sort of laptop would be best?


 
I have used a 'KVM extender' before that forwards the keyboard, mouse and monitor over an ethernet cable to control a presentation system from the podium. Its also good because I also set it up so the booth operator could override or assist. Note that you do have to use a dedicated line, not one plugged into a switch.

Here is the latest model of the one I used: Longview 1000 Extender


----------



## ScottT (Jun 23, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> I was actually thinking the other way around. Put all the presentations on the sound booth computer and run them remotely from the laptop.


 
Been doing this for ~6 years now. Works perfectly.


----------



## cpf (Jun 23, 2011)

sk8rsdad said:


> I was actually thinking the other way around. Put all the presentations on the sound booth computer and run them remotely from the laptop.


Of course, I don't even know what I was thinking.


----------



## sdauditorium (Aug 3, 2011)

bwiebe said:


> I have used a 'KVM extender' before that forwards the keyboard, mouse and monitor over an ethernet cable to control a presentation system from the podium. Its also good because I also set it up so the booth operator could override or assist. Note that you do have to use a dedicated line, not one plugged into a switch.
> 
> Here is the latest model of the one I used: Longview 1000 Extender


 
+1 on the Longview Extender. We have one, and it works flawlessly. It's mobile and extremely efficient to set up.


----------



## trpullen (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure how much progress you have made on this BUT. Consider doing video over Cat5 from stage. One wire run back to the sound booth would get you native control of the whole thing from the stage.

One band that recently came through our church did this to tie into our projection system in the tech booth. The drummer advanced slides with an external keyboard he had removed all the key caps from and glued a mousepad to the space bar. He would just tap it with a stick for a slide change. Kinda unorthodox but worked well.


----------

